

Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs (lectures) - helwr
http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs61a/su10/

======
philipDS
There are some webcasts for these available too.

[http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details_new.php?seriesid=...](http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details_new.php?seriesid=2011-B-26281&semesterid=2011-B)

Don't know if they run in parallel completely, but could be handy.

------
swombat
SICP is such an incredibly clear book, I've never really understood the need
for the lectures - but then again, different people have different learning
styles. I guess some people prefer to sit through X hours of lectures than to
read through Y hours of a book...

~~~
omaranto
It would've been funny if the authors had agreed with you about lectures being
unnecessary and had never taught the course they wrote the book for!

------
gswang
These lectures were geared more toward budding computer scientists, whereas I
feel that SICP was geared more towards experienced programmers. Hope they
reach that target audience :).

